# Welchen Sensor? Durchmesser einer Papierrolle messen.



## Anonymous (21 November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich suche einen Sensor mit dem man die Dicke einer Papierrolle messen kann. D.h es ist eigentlich ein Abstandssensor. Vielleicht Ultraschall oder Laser?
Habt ihr vielleicht gute Erfahrungen mit einem Produkt?

Gruß Nils


----------



## Markus (21 November 2005)

spontan würde ich folgende möglichkeiten vorschlagen:
kommt aber immer auf genauigkeit, messbereich und geschwindigkeit an.
also in welcher zeit müssen aktuelle messwerte vorliegen?

- Laserdistanzmesser von sick

- kapazitiver sensor mit analogausgang (www.sie-sensorik)

- mechanische konstruktion mit einem potentiometer auf dessen welle ein arm ist der mit einer rolle auf der papierrolle schleift.


letztere version wird vermutlich die schnellste sein, da für die wandlungszeit nur noch der analogeingang masgebend ist.

messbereiche und auflösungen können über getriebpotis und armlänge bestimmt werden.

nachteil ist die nachlassende genauigkeit mit zuhnemender verschutzung der rolle...

vorteil ist das die sache jeder schlosser der ein messgerät bediehnen kann auch warten kann...


vermutlich gibts noch mehr nachteile, war nur gerade im moment so eine göttliche eingebung...


----------



## Zottel (21 November 2005)

Falls sich die Rolle in einer laufenden Auf- oder Abwickelvorrichtung befindet, kann man mit einem Inkrementalgeber an der Rolle und einem an der laufen den Ware den Durchmesser mit hoher Genauigkeit aus:

Warenlänge/Drehwinkel/Pi
bestimmen.


----------



## Kurt (21 November 2005)

Durchmessererfassung bei Wicklern macht man zB mit Ultraschallsensoren ( zB Fa. Phil).

Bei Ultraschall muss man aber achten, dass zwischen Sensor und Messpunkt kein starker Luftzug (Wind) auftreten kann (Hallentor / Fenster / Fremdlüfter...).
Die Strömung 'verbläst' den Schall und der Geber liefert Müll und der Wickler haut ab.

Und natürlich die richtige 'Keule' auswählen.

kurt


----------



## Oberchefe (21 November 2005)

Mit Ultraschall (4-20mA-Ausgang) habe ich sowas schon gesehen. Aber: wehe Du hast eine undichte Druckluftleitung in der Nähe, das kann die Messung schon unmöglich machen.


----------



## old_willi (21 November 2005)

Hallo,
wenn die Oberfläche nicht stark spiegelt ( z.B. durch eine Beschichtung ) ist ein optischer Sensor wohl am geeigneten.
Wenn optisch nicht funktioniert dann geht nur noch Ultraschall.
Kapazitive Sensoren mit einem Messbereich von ca. 1000mm sind mir nicht bekannt.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## Anonymous (21 November 2005)

*Ich bin es noch mal, der ehemalige Gast!*

Ich wollte noch mal ein paar weitere Informationen schreiben. 
Das ganze wird an einem Papierumroller gemessen. Dies ist eine kleine Maschine, die Papierrollen für Sondergrößen an den Rändern beschneidet. 
Die Rollen haben einen Durchmesser von ca. 1,20 m und glänzen nicht so stark. 
Das Papier wird in den Umroller eingehangen, abgerollt, dabei geschnitten und  wieder aufgerollt. Zur Zeit ist ein Honeywell Ultraschall Sensor mit 16 bit(!) Ausgang vorhanden, der die abrollende Rolle misst. Diesen Sensor gibt es nicht mehr zu kaufen. Wir sind gerade dabei die S5 auf eine S7 unzustellen und bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich des Sensor gegen einen mit 4 ... 20 mA Aussgang austauschen. 
Man benötigt diese Messung um den Bahnzug zu regeln, damit das Papier nicht abreißt. 

Luftströmung ist an der Maschine nicht vorhanden. 

Vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten. Gibt es vieleicht noch mehr Erfahrungswerte?

Gruß Nils


----------



## drfunfrock (23 November 2005)

Nichts desto trotz, würde ich einen optischen Sensor vorziehen. Wenn Luftbewegungen bei Ultraschallsensoren ein Problem darstellen, dann sollte die Umstellung auf einen optischen Sensor einen Gewinn bzgl. der Prozessverlässlichkeit bringen.


----------



## Zottel (23 November 2005)

Nils schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit ist ein Honeywell Ultraschall Sensor mit 16 bit(!) Ausgang...


Also digital? Wurde diese Genauigkeit jemals benötigt? Waren die letzten 6 Binärstellen jemals reproduzierbar/stabil?


> ...bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich des Sensor gegen einen mit 4 ... 20 mA Aussgang austauschen.


Selbst wenn der Analogeingang nominal 16 Bit Auflösung hat, wirst du nicht dieselbe Genauigkeit erreichen: Der Signal/Rauschabstand müßte dazu ca 96dB betragen und die 4mA für den Nullpunkt müßten auf 4/65536 mA = ca. 50nA genau abgezogen werden.


> Man benötigt diese Messung um den Bahnzug zu regeln, damit das Papier nicht abreißt.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Also digital? Wurde diese Genauigkeit jemals benötigt? Waren die letzten 6 Binärstellen jemals reproduzierbar/stabil?


Ich hatte Heute mal die Gelegenheit mir das genauer anzuschauen. Also das Ausgangswort aus dem Sensor ist recht stabil. Lediglich die letzten zwei Bits "klappern" ein wenig im Stillstand der Maschine.


> Selbst wenn der Analogeingang nominal 16 Bit Auflösung hat, wirst du nicht dieselbe Genauigkeit erreichen: Der Signal/Rauschabstand müßte dazu ca 96dB betragen und die 4mA für den Nullpunkt müßten auf 4/65536 mA = ca. 50nA genau abgezogen werden.


Oh das war mir so noch nicht bekannt. Nun gibt es ja viele Sensoren mit 4...20 mA auf dem Markt. Gibt es den da noch eine bessere Alternative als Ausgangssignal für meinen Anwendungsfall?

Gruß Nils


----------

